# writing cards with Pijji



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Writing Christmas cards with a pigeon (Pijji)

1. Remove Christams cards from bag and sheets of stamps from purse.
2. get pencil form desk
3. retrieve card envelopes from floor, since pijji landed on top of the pile and out of joy of seeing you started helicoptering (hovering ca 6" of the table flapping wings enthusiastically)
4. Chase pijji for 5 min and lock him in sun room.
5. Get address book
6. Look for sheets of stamps under table and pacify dog, who was tormented by pijji so he would push open sunroom door.
7. Tell dog to go lay down in living room and chase pijji to put him back in the sun room.
8. Get another pen, since the first one was knocked off table by you know who during chase and rolled into heater vent.
9. Start writing holiday message on cards.
10. Stop to say Hallo to hubby
11. remove pijji squatting to be petted on card which you are in the middle of writing. (Hubby let him in, sucker)
12. Start on next card, remove pijji first and place on your shoulder.
13. Remove pijji from shoulder, since he is trying to remove the foreign object (Hairclip) by force
14. Retrieve envelops from floor again and add paper weight.
15, Throw top envelope away, since pijji left "present" on it.
16. Get a small bowl of Fruity Pepples to keep pijji occupied while your addressing envelopes. 

I'll deal with his sugar buzz later.

Needless to say I'm not done with my cards yet and some of them might have some Fruity Pepples in them. (He's such a messy eater) 

Hope you all have some happy holidays

Erna


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just Great!*

I was laughing so hard that I couldn't see the computer screen for a few minutes because tears were running down my face!  

THANKS FOR THE HUMOR! Absolutely hysterical!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

Who knew pigeons could be so demanding. I guess I know the anwser to that. But I don't have them in the house. However when I enter the loft I get an air coolng and dive bombing. Oh forget the toe picking and hair pulling. They can be an active bunch.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Erna,

That is hillarious.. ..but that would drive me crazy after a while...and I would say..someone... please come get Skye and play with him & keep him occupied for a while!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Erna, that was terrific. Enjoyed it so much. Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That was just terrific! I had to make a copy of your post!

A pigeons personality is so special, and that is why we love them soooo much!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...

I don't know how many times I have set some note on my desk, sometimes a check or business card, then could not find it...

Well, 9 out of 10 times, it's those "WINGS" that sent it fluttering behind the desk or onto the floor and under the desk...

I have had convelescent Sparrows a few times, and some of them, well, they got pretty friendly and you could not read a book without them flying over and pecking at the print..! If they thought I was interested in something, they wanted to see what there was to be interested in with it.

'Worse' than a Cat, when Cats like to lay ON your Book or newspaper when you are trying to read...

One of the little Doves I raised awhile back, I nicknamed the 'Computer Dove' because she'd fly over several times a day, and land right on my keyboard, and then stand there on the keys facing me with a look of "Hey! What you doing? Can I play too?" And it was SO cute. But made it impossible to type, or added to the typeing...

I finally got that dealt with nicely by having a special little one-inch saucer of Seeds I knew she liked, so with that, I could tempt her to go over to the side somewhere and let me type and do my e-mails and so on.

 

Phil
el ve


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Erna,

Thanks for the chuckle...it reminds me of years ago when my son was little and would get into *everything!* Hope you and your have a great holiday!

Linda


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

That was so funny...thanks for the smile it gave me.

Your lucky to have such an entertaining family!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Way to funny! I loved it!

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So funny and cute.
Thanks for the laugh.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

How cute, delightful as all hang. Lets face it they keep us busy and also capture our hearts.


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

that was funny!! i enjoyed so much!!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, what a great post, a five minute glimpse into the joy of pet pigeon keeping 
Shows you how beautiful they are that we will accept this behaviour and still love them!
Thanks for posting
Regards
Alaska


----------



## earlsmom (Dec 2, 2005)

Hee hee, that is so cute! It's nice that he is so helpful. So how is he at wrapping presents?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

earlsmom said:


> Hee hee, that is so cute! It's nice that he is so helpful. *So how is he at wrapping presents?*




LOL! I don't think Ernie will ever want to go there!!!


----------

